# Hamm coach trips



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Is there any companies taking booking for the Hamm trip in September?
I can't find much info at all.
I don't want to miss out so finding out early :lol2:

Cheers
Chris


----------



## jojothefirst (Nov 13, 2009)

Chris18 said:


> Is there any companies taking booking for the Hamm trip in September?
> I can't find much info at all.
> I don't want to miss out so finding out early :lol2:
> 
> ...


I would also be interested in finding out this.


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/eu-shows/868702-hamm-september.html


----------



## mushroomminer (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm going in September with coachtotheshow.com, I booked it about a month ago, I was looking at the website earlier toaday and it looks like it might be fully booked already, but I would send tarantulabarn on here a pm to find out  Also I know JC exotics do one :2thumb:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

mushroomminer said:


> I'm going in September with coachtotheshow.com, I booked it about a month ago, I was looking at the website earlier toaday and it looks like it might be fully booked already, but I would send tarantulabarn on here a pm to find out  Also I know JC exotics do one :2thumb:


I'm going with JC exotics now.
Thanks anyway


----------



## mushroomminer (Jan 18, 2011)

Chris18 said:


> I'm going with JC exotics now.
> Thanks anyway


Oh right cool, glad you managed to find one


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Aye fire along with stevie from Tarantula Barn hes a good guy!

Im trying ti see if there gonna let me in the country and i could be going as well yeee haaa :lol2:


----------

